# 2004 Sentra, clicking noise



## scout_sniper03 (Jan 6, 2004)

Just bought a base model 2004 Sentra 1.8 w/automatic transmission. I've noticed that when I start to apply the brakes while I am moving, there are at least 2 distinct "clicks" that sound like they are coming from the steering column or instrument panel.

I hear one "click" at the initial application of pressure on the brake, and another "click" when I apply firmer pressure to completely stop.

Any ideas at to what is making this noise and/or something being wrong?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

ummm....stop lamp switch, maybe. if its just gettting worn in it might make noises for awhile...other than that idea i dunno, unless something is rubbing against the pedal. take it to the dealer and ask, they'll at least look cause they dont want the liability


----------



## 04Sentra1.8s (Apr 17, 2004)

*1.8s stalling problems*

Scout,
I got a 04 last September. We had the 'check engine soon' light come on and then the car stalled. It stalled twice. Dealer said he could find no computer faults. Also, an inspector found that the car was having trouble getting into and out of second gear. We had the same problem when we tried to accelerate and could not. Recently had an accident. Son cannot remember anything but dashboard lights. Any news like this from other 2004 1.8s owners?
Please help
Mike



scout_sniper03 said:


> Just bought a base model 2004 Sentra 1.8 w/automatic transmission. I've noticed that when I start to apply the brakes while I am moving, there are at least 2 distinct "clicks" that sound like they are coming from the steering column or instrument panel.
> 
> I hear one "click" at the initial application of pressure on the brake, and another "click" when I apply firmer pressure to completely stop.
> 
> Any ideas at to what is making this noise and/or something being wrong?


----------



## destoo (May 10, 2004)

Getting that problem too on my nissan.
Problem happens when it's damp or raining.

It sounds like the remote car starter/antitheft device. I'm having it checked this week.


The "check engine soon" light is an overzealous sensor. It can be fixed with a software update, apparently. (there's at least one sensor near the gas cap, so something like a slight gasoline spill could make it go off)


Also getting the "not shifting up" on a cold start, but I think it's by design.


----------

